# 3ware 9650se timed out with 2.6.27-gentoo-r8

## snIP3r

hi all!

recently i updated and rebooted to the lastest stable kernel 2.6.27-gentoo-r8. after booting everything seems to run perfect. but i got this message during normal system operations (i think the system idles while the message appears):

```

Mar  8 06:47:02 area52 3w-9xxx: scsi0: WARNING: (0x06:0x0037): Character ioctl (0x108) timed out, resetting card.

Mar  8 06:47:02 area52 sd 0:0:0:0: WARNING: (0x06:0x002C): Command (0x2a) timed out, resetting card.

```

this message only appears after booting 2.6.27-gentoo-r8. i have never had this issue with the kernel i used before (2.6.25-gentoo-r7) so i am wondering if this is an 2.6.27 issue?

perhaps someone can help me with this?

thx in advance

snIP3r

----------

## snIP3r

hi all!

sorry for the bump but i do not know what to do. yesterday my homeserver completely hang up due to a harddisk subsystem failure. so i had to reboot with a gentoo boot cd, check the file system and recover the errors successfully (thanks to XFS  :Wink:  ). now i have rebooted the server without the "3w-9xxx.enable_msi = 1" paramter and everything seems to run normally. but i wonder if the msi feature is the cause or if its kernel related. message signaled interrupts are used by the ethernet devices (one is onboard, the other is pci express) so it might work properly. 

can someone perhaps help me with this?

greets

snIP3r

----------

